# hey



## missa (Feb 13, 2004)

hey everyone,
my name is marissa. i've been a techie for about a year or so now. just wanted to say hi to everyone. this site has given me tons of help already, i hope i can give help as well!


----------



## MistressRach (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Controlbooth Marissa! I'm glad that you've found the site helpful, and I am sure that you'll be a great assett to the community as well. Please don't hesitate to post your two cents on any issue or ask any question, no matter what it may be. As a non-techie I can really vouch for the accepting nature of the community. So again, Welcome and have fun


----------



## wemeck (Feb 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey marissa,

Welcome to ControlBooth.com! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the site! Glad to hear that you've found the site useful!! 

We have all skill levels from people learning the very basics to long time pros. 
Ask any questions you want!! We would love to answer them!!

Sincerely,
-dvsDave


----------

